# How I made a water polishing Filter cheaply!!!!



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

I wanted a cheap water polishing filter for my 220 Gallon tank and looked at the Marineland Hot Magnum 350 with micron filter but I figured I could make one cheaper plus it only has 8 micron filter which I thought wasn't good enough. I didn't want a HOB filter as my tank is up against a wall and no room to behind the tank. I only plan to run it after water changes so I will wire up a switch to the powerhead at some point.

I saw the idea on this forum but thought I would post pictures and costs of what I built.

I bought a whole home under sink water filter with 5 micron filter media, I can pick from 1, 5, 30 and 60 micron filter cartridges.

I bought it at Canadiantire (Canadian chain) (homedepot only carried GE filters where I live.

1. Rainfresh FC200 ($21 US) (http://www.rainfresh.ca/productinfo/undersink.html)
2. 5 micron package of 2 filters ($6)
3. Homedepot ($12) 2 x 3/4 inch to 1/2 threaded adaptors to hose, 2 x inline shut off valve 3/4 inch thread, 2 x 3/4inch to 3/4inch threaded both ends to extend from the filter to the value (easier to tighten with a wrench), 3 x metal clamps to ensure the tubing was very tight and would never pop off and pump my 220G into the floor)
4. Teflon tape (used it on all plastic threads to ensure a good water seal
5. 1/2inch Tubing (already had some from a water changer I had)
6. Hagen Aquaclear 50 power head (already had this) 175 G/hr (didn't know if it could deal with a 4-5 foot water head since the filter sits under the tank but seems to deal with this just fine. ($50)
7. Made a stand with wood and L brackets I had already
8. Still need to get the input and pump permanently installed and the output setup as well. With directional output.
9. Total cost $89

Pictures of the setup
Stand & filter under my tank








Closer view of the plumbing to the hose








View of Aquaclear 50 connected to the hose








View of output hose with copper insert to help direct the flow better








Replacement 5 micron filter









Let me know what you think or what improvements could be made.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm confused. You can get a new 350 with micron filter for less than your total cost. So why is this cheap?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Have you noticed an improvement?


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

Cheaper as this Canadian dollars (I already had a powerhead like most people probably have a spare powerhead), and I couldn't use a magnum to HOB, as I pointed out, due to space limitations.

I wanted something that sits under the tank and with more selection in micron filters I can pick from. I can also get carbon filters as well which is much easier to add then opening up my 2028's. Shut off valves and pump, unscew and pop in a carbon filter if I need it.

So far it's working out very well, I can see extremely small particles going in and not coming out. I washed the **** out of my grave but still ended up with dust in the tank which my Eheim 2028's could not filter out.

The micron filter is working perfectly and polishing the water. I have only had it running for a few hours so far and I can definitly see the difference.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Coolness. Good job at being creative. 8)

One thing, a HOT Magnum is different than a 350. The 350 is the full on canister version not the hybrid HOB/Canister. I'll tell you tho, I used to use a HOT Magnum just for polishing. After a water change when I stirred things up I slapped the HOT on overnight and let it run. I then took it off the next day and the tank was spotless!

I hope you have just as much luck! :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

:thumb: SWEET :thumb: 
I did pretty much the same thing, but only use mine for a "powered gravel vac".
I saved a few $ by using garden hose fittings, "Y`s" with shut-offs, shut offs(really, just little ball valves) and srap hose.
Just a tip...when the filter becomes clogged, don`t just toss it..cut away the pleated material..you will be left with the ends connected with a plastic core..wrap with quilt batting..and you are back at it.


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

I've used garden hose connectors but it's a pain to switch between 3/4" and 1/2" hose I use for the aquarium but I have plenty of garden hose quick connect which I could use to put a Y connector in.

Gives me an idea to modify the filter to by a powered water changer as well as a micron filter. I use a Python which wastes a lot of water chaning 70 gallons a week.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

*"Output Hose with Copper Insert"*

Isn't copper poisonous to fish?


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Did exactly the same thing about a year ago. It runs full time on the 150 gallon tank and for what its worth can't say it was a bad investment in the least.

Would get rid of that crappy vinyl hose and go with some of that black stuff for ponds with the external ribbing. I use it on all of my plumbing never kinks and is tough stuff.

I have the pump in the tank as well seems to have an easier time of pumping and is alot quieter than external on the floor. Add a foam sleave to the pump inlet for extra filtering of the bigger crud and the cartriges will last longer for sure.

A 1 micron filter element I buy is wound cord on a core. If you unravel theis the core can be used for making your own cartriges using fiber fill, not quite a low micron but adequate to filter out the bulk of the crud and is cheap enough to be changed once a week.

A 1 micron purchased catrige in my 150 lasts about a week max so you may not want to run one that small. I usually go with a 35 if I am using a purchased unit and they go for 3 to 4 weeks. I have a very stocked 150 with 54 fish in it.

I Love it.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

boredatwork said:


> I'm confused. You can get a new 350 with micron filter for less than your total cost. So why is this cheap?


First big difference in the unit vs a 350 HOT is the size of the filter compared to the 350. It is at least twice the size thus takes longer to clog than the 350. The element also goes for about 3.50 Can vs the 350 1 micron that runs between 9.00 and 11.00 Can. You can also buy 1 micron to 50 micron cartriges as well as carbon cartriges. I have also come up with a way to make my own cartriges out of fiber fil from Walyworld (Walmart) for cheap.

There are lot of advantages of this over a 350 HOT or canister for polishing.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Camaro4Me said:


> *"Output Hose with Copper Insert"*
> 
> Isn't copper poisonous to fish?


BRASS not soooo bad but I wouldn't leave it in there for any length of time either.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> but it's a pain to switch between 3/4" and 1/2" hose


 :-? Que :-? 
The fittings I`m using are pipe thread, one end..hose thread, the other.
Found them in the drip watering sections of both lowes and h.d.
They come in both male, female(swivel too  )ends.
All were either 1/2 or 3/4 pipe sizes on the pipe thread ends.
At a couple of $ ea. they make working with different configs a snap.


> copper poisonous to fish


..No..but it is more $ than plastic fittings.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The water in the tank is stored in copper water lines as it makes it's way from the water filtration plant. Not sure that a copper or brass fitting would be any sort of issue, especially if the water is above 7 pH.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

BillD said:


> The water in the tank is stored in copper water lines as it makes it's way from the water filtration plant. Not sure that a copper or brass fitting would be any sort of issue, especially if the water is above 7 pH.


True that for sure.

I am actualy now thinking of ganging up two or three of the housings and going with a progressive cartrige arrangement.


----------



## petterz88 (Apr 14, 2009)

JALOOS said:


> Did exactly the same thing about a year ago. It runs full time on the 150 gallon tank and for what its worth can't say it was a bad investment in the least.
> 
> Would get rid of that crappy vinyl hose and go with some of that black stuff for ponds with the external ribbing. I use it on all of my plumbing never kinks and is tough stuff.
> 
> ...


yes it is i actually have but i have much cheaper the Canadiantire (Canadian chain) (homedepot only carried GE filters with the Rainfresh FC200 ($20 US) , 5 micron package of 2 filters ($4) and Hagen Aquaclear 50 power head (already had this) 175 G/hr (didn't know if it could deal with a 4-5 foot water head since the filter sits under the tank but seems to deal with this just fine. ($45)

_________________
Everpure Filters


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Why not GE?
I have the same idea set up with a GE whole house and a quiet one 4000, Going to run it 24/7 on a 180 along with 2 FX5's.
2 Thumbs up on the pond hose, best stuff out there, $18 for 20 feet 1" and $17 for 20 feet 3/4".
Connecting it to a 24" spray bar with 1/4" holes every inch.
Also made my own filter out of a piece of 1" pvc with several holes (about 50) cut same length as cartridge for filter sold in store, 2 for $9, just wrap the tube with some batting and you are there.
The store worker looked at me funny when I was measuring the filter(haha).
All plumbing is 3/4 except the pump itself, it has 1" in and out but I reduced it, should not make much diff as this pump can move round 1000 per hour at level head.
Large pump should have no problem moving water through filter even when near clogged.
Total cost $90.
Comparable canister $300.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Unless I am thinking of something else, I still disagree with the cost analysis. I use a 10" inline canister cold water filter on my kitchen sink water supply. I got it at Lowe's for $20. Is that what we are talking about here?

If it is then you cannot compare that to a $300 canister. Not even close. Not even remotely close at all. Especially since an FX5 costs $200 and is way, wayyyyy more than twice as big as this $90 filter.

But maybe I am thinking of the wrong thing. I have been known to jump to conclusions (just not on a mat). Although, even after doubting myself I'm still skeptical because it just wouldn't make sense. Several people have tried putting the canister makers out of business with DIY inventions only find out that canister are actually an exceptional value.

Having said that, I will be using the gravel vac idea which I think is a significant upgrade to any tank. I'm really excited about getting it done.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey board...
Your not completely in left field, the type of filter we are speaking of is the type you put on your main water inlet for whole house.
Yes the canisters are awsome, I have 5 of them 2 fx5's, 2 xp3's, & 1 ehiem 2117 pro, love them all, only ones i bought new were the fx5's, for $205.00, plus $44.00 shipping on E-bay.
I would put my home made polishing filter I have built for $90 bucks up against any canister out there for pure polishing duty, it can not be beat...But it is for that pourpose only, flow is too great and area too small for bio.
I will be adding a "Y" connector and a quick disconnect now, the powered vacuum is a great idea thx.


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

The whole point of the thread and filter is polishing. Buying a canister (any kind) to polish water means you paid too much.

You simply can't get a 1 to 60 micron filter any cheaper than using a whole home filter.

I am also looking at modifying to power vacum the gravel which makes the while investment even better value than a canister filter.

Still looking for better tubing (can't find pond tubing locally yet), as I have come to hate the stuff I used, also looking for a good way to bend it over the tank (fluval filter has a nice snap fit guide for this which I can't find anything similiar).

Any suggestions?


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Home depot has the pond tubing.
The pond tubing will not kink, you can twist it into a pretzel.
When using the pond tubing, just take a zip tie (nylon wire tie) and bend the tubing over side of tank and put tie on, works great.(use the tie to maintane the bend.
Just ad a "Y" fitting with valve to input side for vacuum, and you are home free.

Work smart not hard.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

I run one of these setups on my tank but I chose the filter housing that had the bypass valve on top, i think it was whirlpool brand. You can bypass the water, leave the pump running and change the cartrige. Mine runs 24/7 but I have to change the filter about every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

hate to be a wiseass.. but you could have attached your rainfresh filter directly to your hagen powerhead in the water (or buy the optional attachment for 10$ which is the same idea as rainfresh) which is basically the same design then just pick which microfilter size you like. Looks like yours is a bit bigger so it will filter more and for longer but you could have gone bigger and got a pool filter type(like shop vac kind too) from canadian tire which will last for many months.

generic filter


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

I have 220G tank so I don't really want to fill it with a rainfresh unit in the tank (won't look very good sitting in the water). Did you mean this powerhead attachment http://www.petguys.com/-015561105750.html

This is not a micron filter big difference between foam insert and a micron filter media.

At the cost of $3 a filter media insert for the rainfresh, a pool filter seems rather expensive to polish the water.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

With pool filter units costing from 99 to 249 bucks and the cartriges costing from 9.99 up not worth the additional expense and if you look into it most of these pool elements are not as fine and are really no bigger surface area wise.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> With pool filter units costing from 99 to 249 bucks


http://cgi.ebay.com/Intex-1000-gph-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50
When I tried mine, I got the 530gph..about $30..filters were avilable and cheap..They do make a bit of noise, but for ocasional use..anyway, what I liked was pump/filter in one compact package. With very little effort, these could be used to vac gravel, move water at change time, and with some mods to the filter cartridge..polish yo aqua :wink:


----------



## Rivermud (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheaper, and easier.... Though not external....

KISS
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... light=kiss


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Rivermud said:


> Cheaper, and easier.... Though not external....
> 
> KISS
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... light=kiss


I like the use of what`s on hand and adapting it to a new use..that said..
The varied uses and portability is what makes an external pump the wheel that makes this wagon go.
The whole theme of the thread was water polishing, which could also mean, polishing done to more than one tank..I could envision a cart moving from tank to tank, with the filter/pump unit attached..
I like your filter, but not for this use.


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

My goal for most of my tank DIY projects is not to take up space inside the tank. I want that space for fish and decorations. My goal was an external filter and pump to polish water. I also wanted portable for other tanks.

I will post PIC's of the new design I went with as I didn't like the powerhead in the tank as it consumed space and doesn't look very good.

I went with external heaters for the same reason, I didn't want anything inside the tank.


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought I would list what I wanted from this for my tanks

1. Water polishing filter (not a full time filter) with micron filter options from 1 - 30 micron media options
2. Little to nothing in the tank so it wouldn't look ugly and take up space inside the tank
3. Portable to other tanks
4. Cheaper than Magnum HOT with micron filter AND external since I have no room to Hang anything on the back of my tank since it's up against a wall.
5. Hiden under my tank stand
6. Cheap as I can make it to meet the above requirements

I ended up using a Marineland Maxi-jet 1100 pump that can be used submersed or external. I went with external option to remove the power head from the tank I was using before.

Pictures of the final setup below

Filter and pump under the tank









Intake and output with jet nozzle in the tank (PVC pieces screwed together) I may extend them both further into the tank. ( I didn't want a pre-filter on the intake since it's a mid water intake for floating particles and I want everything caught by the micron filter to make changing it easier and never need to reach into the tank to clean the pre-filter.)









View from above the tank showing how little space it takes up on the top of thetank (showing Eheim 2028 intank, spray bar plus intake and jet output from water polishing filter.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

As you showed me yours








Here is mine.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey there kaiser, that is the same filter I put on my 180 with a Quiet one 4000, I likes it alot, run it 24/7 can't beat it for the cost.
Cut a piece on 1" pvc the same length as filter cartridge, drill hole and wrap with batting.
I was thinking of using several wraps of felt, just to see how it worked, what do you think about the felt?


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

planenut007 said:


> Cut a piece on 1" pvc the same length as filter cartridge, drill hole and wrap with batting.
> I was thinking of using several wraps of felt, just to see how it worked, what do you think about the felt?


I purchased the 1 micron wound and unwound the core after it was used up. I now use the thin dense fiber fiil and wrap the core with it then the fluffier floss over that works great. Glue gun to hold the ends on and seal around the edges and your golden.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanx newday for bringing up this topic..it`s been kicking around CF for a long time, but like most people, I look at the newest posts and sometimes forget to go back and check out what has already been done.
I love these kind of DIY projects..pretty much anyone can do this..it`s a pretty cheap build..has alot of ways you could expand on it`s use.
On reusing the filter cores, after gutting an old filter, I wrap the core with some window screen, then quilt batting..seems to work pretty good.
Have thought this project would make a good base for a DIY canister setup, since the bulk of the gunk would get trapped in the filter before going on to pvc bio tubes..probably wouldn`t have to clean the bio media but a couple times a year.
Thanx to all ya`ll for bringing this idea out again.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Add a "t" and a valve and you have a powered vac as well, this is a tit idea I am going to put another on my angel tank this weekend.
I'll probly get the bigger unit for the 180, and move the smaller one to the agels as they are in a 90.
I like the quiet one pump it is a little work horse and for a good price you get great flow, no noise either.
I have been using the pond hose rather than the clear vinyl, you can twist that pond stuff into a pretzel and it won't kink, it is a little cheaper than the clear stuff also.$16 for 20 ft 3/4"


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

I looked at the pond hose and really couldn't see how this could be used? It's stiff and a hose clamp can not be used to ensure no water leak could ever happen. I used vinyl with hose clamps that are leak free with no worries as I use a screw driver to tighten the metal hose clamp over the vinly tube and the tappered connector.

How can ensure no leaks with pond hose. I have external pump and can not relie on pressure fit tubing over a connector?


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

newday said:


> I looked at the pond hose and really couldn't see how this could be used? It's stiff and a hose clamp can not be used to ensure no water leak could ever happen. I used vinyl with hose clamps that are leak free with no worries as I use a screw driver to tighten the metal hose clamp over the vinly tube and the tappered connector.
> 
> How can ensure no leaks with pond hose. I have external pump and can not relie on pressure fit tubing over a connector?


I have been using the pond hose for over a year now no clamps and no leaks. On all kinds of pumps internal and external. Seriously though if you have tried to get the pond hose on the barbed fittings you would know how hard it is to get it on there and why there is no worry for me of the leaks. Takes alot of force to get it on the fittings on in the first place and is usually a very frustrating job to be sure. Well worth the effort as the hose is the cats a.s.s., no kinks, black to avoid growing stuff in it and tough as can be.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dito, been using it a long time on pond and tanks, but I do use the automotive wire clamps for added warm fuzzy, although I do not think this stuff will ever leak, I leave iit in the mich weather year round on pond with no probs, and have it on all tanks.
Not stiff at all very plyable, will not kink what so ever.


----------



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

Camaro4Me said:


> *"Output Hose with Copper Insert"*
> 
> Isn't copper poisonous to fish?


No, but it is absolutely DEADLY to inverts.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

BillD said:


> The water in the tank is stored in copper water lines as it makes it's way from the water filtration plant. Not sure that a copper or brass fitting would be any sort of issue, especially if the water is above 7 pH.


Tap water contains additives that help keep human-lethal amounts of copper out of the water. We are less sensitive to copper than fish and many inverts are. The small amount of copper in the tap water is one of the things along with chlorine/chloramine that our water conditioners try to immobilize.

The additive in tap water (usually calcium-based) is used up in recirculating aquarium water, and organic acids produced by the fish and fish food are some of the things that will bring copper into solution.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

I believe the piece in question is actually brass.
But for a full time unit I would use only plastic.


----------



## weldeng (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldnt think that the pump would put out enough head to keep the filter from clogging to fast. City water and wells put out at least 50psi


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well on a 180 with 40+ fish, and a quiet one 4000, I clog a filter in about a week.
Remember that it is pumping around 800 gph, you would not run 800 gal water through that filter on your home in a day or more.
This tank also has 2 FX 5's.
These whole house sediment filters are tits for polishing.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

planenut007 said:


> Well on a 180 with 40+ fish, and a quiet one 4000, I clog a filter in about a week.
> 
> These whole house sediment filters are tits for polishing.


Agreed. On my 150 with a wet/dry and around 55 fish I can clog the 1 micron in about a week a 30 micron lasts me about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have thought about making somewhat of a prefilter for this thing, using about 12" of pvc capped with fitting on either end, stuffed full of floss....thoughts????(3-4" pvc)


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

planenut007 said:


> I have thought about making somewhat of a prefilter for this thing, using about 12" of pvc capped with fitting on either end, stuffed full of floss....thoughts????(3-4" pvc)


If anyting I would go for a foam prefilter on the intake. Thats what I have on my pump, keeps the big **** out of the filter.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, but unsightly in tank, my pick-up is 3/4 capped with several holes in it, would have to remake pick up...I guess that would be a 2 stage design.
I just ordered an aqua step 25 watt sterilizer to add, wandering if it should be connected with a valve and a "T" to one of the FX 5's or inline along with the polisher???
The listed flow rate for the sterilizer is 700gph...seems a little high, will probly throttle it back a little with a valve.
I would think that in line with sterilizer would ensure that it stays clear, but will it be effective inline after a polishing filter?...Or put a "Y" on the polisher and the sterilizer, with the prefilter, this will be driven by a quiet one 4000 (approx 900 gph)
Sorry to much time spent driving to and from work thinking but this ****...It is truly an addiction.LOL


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

I would think prior to the polishing filter, may reduce the amount of living nasties in the polishing filter. Don't know for sure.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> It is truly an addiction.LOL


+1 on that :lol:


----------



## janjakk (Sep 7, 2009)

boredatwork said:


> Unless I am thinking of something else, I still disagree with the cost analysis. I use a 10" inline canister cold water filter on my kitchen sink water supply. I got it at Lowe's for $20. Is that what we are talking about here?
> 
> If it is then you cannot compare that to a $300 canister. Not even close. Not even remotely close at all. Especially since an FX5 costs $200 and is way, wayyyyy more than twice as big as this $90 filter.
> 
> ...


nline canister cold water filter is what im actually using right now..

_________________
Refrigerator water filter


----------



## newday (Mar 15, 2008)

This is the same filter design which I used in outdoor pond. This sits on the output to my bog which feeds a water fall. It worked great to get floating stuff out of the pond and make it cyrstal clear in a couple days. Used 1 micron filter which filled up on 2 days which is fine since it did it's job already for $2. I just disconnect it from the output and store until I need it again.

I still use it on my 220G and it's working great to keep it clear of floating debris. Can't get any cheaper or simplier than whole home water filters to polish water.


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm running a similar setup permanently fixed under my tank. I bought two of the whole house cannisters. I have a submersible pond pump with a sponge pre-filter, then the first cannister is normally empty. The second I set up the pvc pipe with holes and some Bio ceramic widgets, from Fluval I think. The first cannister I pop in a micron filter for polishing, but it clogs solid in a week so I can't leave it in all the time. BUT now that I've read this thread I'm going to remake one of my spent ones into a batten filter. Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

=D>


----------

